# [SOLVED] Charter ULTRA 60mbp Connectivity Problems



## ptmccain (Dec 11, 2010)

OK, so I got Charter's ULTRA broadband. Awesome! Hardwired into the modem I'm getting 60mb down, and 6mgb up. Wifi in the same room? 58....cool!

But....

I move right around the corner to another room, separated only by a wall, and .... lose half the speed!

Charter installed the system with a SMC modem/router, model SMC D3GN, and from what I've read this thing is notorious for not pumping out a strong signal.

So, here's what I'm going to do.

I'm replacing the SMC with my own cable modem and wireless router.

Here's what I'm getting:

Modem -  Motorola SB6120 SURFboard DOCSIS 3.0 eXtreme Broadband Cable Modem


Router -  D-Link DIR-655 Extreme N Gigabit Wireless Router


Sound good? I think this should help with the signal strength. Your thoughts?


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Charter ULTRA 60mbp Connectivity Problems*

I work For Comcast, the 6120 is a modem we use though if they provided you a modem, you do not necessarily need to get a modem, just a router to pump it out over the air. also there was an issue with charter bricking 6120's with a firmware upgrade and certain cmts's. I would call in to be sure they have resolved that before I hooked my new modem up to their network.

I have that same router in my house and I love it, no issues except with the USB drivers on 64 bit OS's but I just Ethernet wired my printer and that solved that.

Keep in mind any large flat metal surfaces will degrade your wireless signal however, especially if they make a ground contact. Its just RF over the air after all. Also, that some of that may be the receiving wireless device's fault as well.


----------



## ptmccain (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Charter ULTRA 60mbp Connectivity Problems*

Thanks for your comments. I should have explained that I had the Charter 16meg service, and they brought out netgear. I was getting a solid 15meg signal even down in our basement, WiFi, doing nothing special to the Netgear modem/router.

I upgraded to Ultra, they brought out the SMC, and I said, "That has no exterior antenna, will the signal be strong enough?" 

Of course the answer was, "Oh, sure."

Not.

The SMC is sitting in the very same location as the Netgear unit was. Nothing has changed that way.

I'm only getting 41 meg in the very next room, 35 in basement, in the room where the SMC is sitting, 58, hardwired in to it, 59meg.

So....I'm thinking the problem is definitely the SMC unit.



hellter said:


> I work For Comcast, the 6120 is a modem we use though if they provided you a modem, you do not necessarily need to get a modem, just a router to pump it out over the air. also there was an issue with charter bricking 6120's with a firmware upgrade and certain cmts's. I would call in to be sure they have resolved that before I hooked my new modem up to their network.
> 
> I have that same router in my house and I love it, no issues except with the USB drivers on 64 bit OS's but I just Ethernet wired my printer and that solved that.
> 
> Keep in mind any large flat metal surfaces will degrade your wireless signal however, especially if they make a ground contact. Its just RF over the air after all. Also, that some of that may be the receiving wireless device's fault as well.


----------



## ptmccain (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Charter ULTRA 60mbp Connectivity Problems*

Just wanted to close the loop on this.

I got my new modem and router installed, and....yup....full 60 mpb signal in the next room and around 50 in basement across the house.

YES!

So, word to the wise. If you get Charter Communication Broadband ULTRA, do NOT use their lousy SMC modem/router combo.

Dump it and get what I got.

Works like a charm.

Charter provisioned it but would not help me set up the router with it. But, DLink's instructions were great, but did have to call India for Tech Support and the lady on the other end of the line was supremely helpful and we got it all working.

Full 60 mgb signal baby!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Charter ULTRA 60mbp Connectivity Problems*

Good for you! Happy to hear that you're now getting the full 60mbps.


----------

